# triumvirato



## pizzi

Un partito politico italiano è attualmente guidato da tre persone, una delle quali è una donna. Su giornali si parla di _triumvirato_.

Chiedo se è corretto usare un termine che nella sua etimologia esclude il femminile, cioè se in questo caso vale la regola del genere maschile nei plurali misti, o se sarebbe meglio usare un altro lemma, e quale.

Grazie da piz


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz!  

Secondo me "triunvirato" (o "triumvirato") va benissimo indipendentemente dal genere dei componenti il collegio.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Pizzi e Ciao Anna 

A mio modesterrimo parere nulla si oppone all'utilizzo di triumvirato anche nel caso ci siano 2 donne e un uomo per il modus operandi dei plurali misti. 

Mi stuzzicate l'intelletto, voialtre, e mi viene da chiedere allora come sarebbe se ci fossero 3 donne al comando!!! (si, lo so, sarebbe uno sfacelo! ahahahah  )


----------



## pizzi

Triumvirago ?


----------



## giginho

No Piz! triumvirago mi sa di un triumvirato (di uomini appunto) travestito da donne..... che ne dici di un sabbah a tre? Un Trisabbah ahahahah


----------



## francisgranada

Ne caso di tre donne (ma molto giovani) al comando: _triumvirgo_.


----------



## giginho

Tre donne al comando: e che è? un negozio di scarpe??? ahahahah!

triaginarchia


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, cara Anja !

Permane in me un dubbio. Nessun uomo farebbe parte di un _gineceo_, o di un _harem_. In situazioni del genere (maschi a disposizione a vario titolo di una proprietaria), si dovrebbe specificare altrimenti, non credi?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Piz , capisco il tuo punto di vista. 

"Gineceo", tuttavia, è da sempre esclusivamente indicativo di "spazio riservato alle donne", l'etimo stesso è chiarificatore (dal Treccani): dal latino _gynaec__ē__um_, greco γυναικεῖον, derivato di γυνή γυναικός «donna». 

"Harem" dall'arabo: "luogo inviolabile" è sinonimo del greco "gineceo"  e rimanda sempre ad un'adunanza di sole donne, mentre "triumvirato" è un collegio di persone e non mi fa specie che possa essere formato da due persone di genere maschile e una di genere femmile o viceversa. 

EDIT
Anche in etologia "harem": gruppo di femmine con i loro piccoli sulle quali un maschio adulto possiede i diritti esclusivi di accoppiamento ...


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Grazie, cara Anja !
> 
> Permane in me un dubbio. Nessun uomo farebbe parte di un _gineceo_, o di un _harem_. In situazioni del genere (maschi a disposizione a vario titolo di una proprietaria), si dovrebbe specificare altrimenti, non credi?



Mai dire mai(k) mia cara, mai dire mai! In alcune culture africane (ovviamente arretrate) la donna era al comando e aveva a disposizione un harem di uomini.......ma temo che si siano estinti per incapacità manifesta dei governanti (  ).

Per cui non vedpo perchè non si debba usare harem, magari specificando il sesso degli "iscritti" a tale cenacolo culturale!


----------



## tefNutella

pizzi said:


> Grazie, cara Anja !
> 
> Permane in me un dubbio. Nessun uomo farebbe parte di un _gineceo_, o di un _harem_. In situazioni del genere (maschi a disposizione a vario titolo di una proprietaria), si dovrebbe specificare altrimenti, non credi?




Beh, la versione femminile della poligamia (1 uomo vs. parecchie donne) è la *poliandria *(1 donna vs. più uomini) - ma si parla di unioni più o meno di fatto.
Per quanto riguarda la collaborazione fra più donne... mi verrebbe da dire che è impossibile, ma probabilmente la _triginarchia_ proposta da giginho sarebbe il neologismo più appropriato


----------



## giginho

tefNutella said:


> Beh, la versione femminile della poligamia (1 uomo vs. parecchie donne) è la *poliandria *(1 donna vs. più uomini) - _*ma si parla di unioni più o meno di fatto*_.
> Per quanto riguarda la collaborazione fra più donne... mi verrebbe da dire che è impossibile, ma probabilmente la _triginarchia_ proposta da giginho sarebbe il neologismo più appropriato



Ehi Tef, mi spieghi che intendi per uomini di fatto? Se non fossero uomini a tutti gli effetti che senso avrebbe la poliandria?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, TefNutella  

Posso? Con tre donne al comando ... parlerei addirittura di "trigin*an*archia"


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, TefNutella
> 
> Posso? Con tre donne al comando ... parlerei addirittura di "trigin*an*archia"


----------



## francisgranada

*Triarchia *potrebbe essere un termine che non esprime esplicitamente il sesso (secondo il modello di _monarchia_). Il  significato non è lontano da quello di triumvirato.


----------



## tefNutella

giginho said:


> Ehi Tef, mi spieghi che intendi per uomini di fatto? Se non fossero uomini a tutti gli effetti che senso avrebbe la poliandria?



Le _unioni_ sarebbero _di fatto_, tanto per non limitare la cosa al solo matrimonio 



Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, TefNutella
> 
> Posso? Con tre donne al comando ... parlerei addirittura di "trigin*an*archia"



Ciao Anja 
sono perfettamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro!  

Vero ... potremmo forse dire "tri_gino_archia"


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... potremmo forse dire "tri_gino_archia"


Ciao Anna !
Nel caso di tre donne governanti, senza dubbio. O forse "triginecoarchia", ma anche "trimulierato" (colloquialmente "tridonnato" ). 

_Triarchia _però potrebbe essere la parola che cerca Pizzi.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Anna !
> Nel caso di tre donne governanti, senza dubbio. O forse "triginecoarchia", ma anche "trimulierato" (colloquialmente "tridonnato" ).
> 
> _Triarchia _però potrebbe essere la parola che cerca Pizzi.



Eh, Francis, ma triarchia non specifica il sesso dei governanti!

("tridonnato" mi piace un sacco! d'altronde: a caval tridonnato non si guarda in bocca!)


----------



## tefNutella

Il termine ginarchia esiste - non vedo perché non lo si dovrebbe declinare come triginarchia, o come poliginarchia...
certo, si parla di pura fantascienza!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Eh, Francis, ma triarchia non specifica il sesso dei governanti!



Appunto. Non è quello che cerca Pizzi? Almeno io l'ho capita così (un termine che nella sua etimologia non escluda il femminile) ...


----------



## giginho

tefNutella said:


> Il termine ginarchia esiste - non vedo perché non lo si dovrebbe declinare come triginarchia, o come poliginarchia...
> certo, si parla di pura fantascienza!



Fantascienza o horror??? , comunque anche io voto per la declinatio di ginarchia.



francisgranada said:


> Appunto. Non è quello che cerca Pizzi? Almeno io l'ho capita così (un termine che nella sua etimologia non escluda il femminile) ...



Temo che Pizzi intendesse il contrario (se ho capito bene) ovvero un termine che escluda gli uomini comprendendo solo donne....


----------



## longplay

"tri-matiarcato". Boh ! Purtroppo le radici latine sono toste ! Ginarchia non sta forse per gerarchia nell' ambito di un gineceo ? Non so...chiedo.


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Appunto. Non è quello che cerca Pizzi? Almeno io l'ho capita così (un termine che nella sua etimologia non escluda il femminile) ...




Esattamente così, gigi .
Grazie, francis . Essendo un gruppo misto, parlerei di triarchia, a scanso di _-vir_ .


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Esattamente così, gigi .
> Grazie, francis . Essendo un gruppo misto, parlerei di triarchia, a scanso di _-vir_ .





IL GUAIO E' che triarchia è femminile (in italiano) Se vogliamo la neutralità a tutti i costi.... Ma perchè hai chiesto se sapevi, cara Pizzi ?!


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> Ma perchè hai chiesto se sapevi, cara Pizzi ?!



??? Non faccio interrogative retoriche, mi piace ascoltare i vostri pareri. Non pensavo neanche ad un termine di sostituzione, è nato andando... 

Anche democrazia è femminile, non mi sembra che sia limitativo .


----------



## violadaprile

pizzi said:


> Un partito politico italiano è attualmente guidato da tre persone, una delle quali è una donna. Su giornali si parla di _triumvirato_.
> 
> Chiedo se è corretto usare un termine che nella sua etimologia esclude il femminile, cioè se in questo caso vale la regola del genere maschile nei plurali misti, o se sarebbe meglio usare un altro lemma, e quale.


Concordo con Anja. Triumvirato (o triunvirato) è corretto. Nella sua etimologia va fatto risalire a _vir_, che significa "uomo potente" ancora prima che maschio. Stessa radice di _vis_, prestanza fisica, potere. La storia poi ce lo tramanda così e va bene anche se il potere ce l'ha una donna. O più donne.

Vorrei far notare a tutti questi maschietti in fibrillazione che _gineceo_ si riferisce alla zona delle donne, dove venivano radunate figlie, nonne e sorelle del padrone di casa, monogamo per la cultura greca e romana.
E che _harem_ non ha niente a che vedere col potere. Designava sempre la zona riservata alle donne ma con un diverso tipo di contratto matrimoniale. Dove le mogli si compravano a suon di cammelli. E poi bisognava mantenerle tutte


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> ??? Non faccio interrogative retoriche, mi piace ascoltare i vostri pareri. Non pensavo neanche ad un termine di sostituzione, è nato andando...
> 
> Anche democrazia è femminile, non mi sembra che sia limitativo .



Già ! Se per questo, tutte le "crazie" sono femminili...mi sembra. Qui però si cercava un termine "neutro" e non è male pensarci , celiando un po'...


----------

